# Looking for a new Apple like store computer desk



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

My computer desk is old and seen better days. I am looking for an Apple store like desk table, but obviously not at the same price Apple pays for their tables.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't know of Apple's Canadian source, but a lot of their desk/tables for their US stores were made by Fetzer Architectural Woodwork: manufacturers of high quality architectural woodwork, library furniture, and store fixtures.

And about $6.000.00 a table when completed!! 

Time to get your Google search working maybe.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Got some actual pics of what you are looking for??


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

You might have better luck Googling on 'Parson Table or desk' on which the Apple store desks design were apparently based.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Perhaps not as high-end, but the price is hard to beat: VIKA AMON/VIKA ADILS Table - birch effect/silver color - IKEA

I'm still disappointed that IKEA discontinued the Jerker series of work tables. They were super solid and looked very nice. Mine is 10 years old and still going strong.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I like the ikea galant series
GALANT Desk - white, T-leg, silver color - IKEA


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

MacDoc said:


> Got some actual pics of what you are looking for??


This type of Table


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm... that looks very similar to the large table/desks I made for our son.

He was setting up a new software company and needed a heavy duty desk for him and his programming friends and all their computers, monitors and equipment.

I purchased two "reject" solid core doors for about $20.00 each, attached some matching trim around the edges and a coat of varnish - voila- two beautiful hardwood table tops.

I had a local cabinet maker cut up the white melamine plywood with his fancy panel saw which he did in no time at all, and then gave me a bag of the special screws used to assemble the cut panels and a bag of white plastic screw covers all for about $80.00.

Here are some shots of the now not really actively in use tables in our basement, in case this might be what you're wanting.

Opps, let's try the upload again!! 

Edit: The $80.00 was for 4 support stands, 2 for each table. All of which act as storage shelf units as well.

Total cost was well worth it for two door size HD computer desks.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Dang, it didn't work. I'll try again!!


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Opps, let's try the upload again!!


Gasp! still holding my breath in anticipation.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Gee, I forgot to let you know jamesB that you could have started breathing again some time ago.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... that looks very similar to the large table/desks I made for our son.
> 
> He was setting up a new software company and needed a heavy duty desk for him and his programming friends and all their computers, monitors and equipment.
> 
> ...


How much would you charge to build another one?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm getting too old and lazy in my retirement days to build any more, but it's not hard to do with a few basic tools, some glue and varnish and just some basic handyman skills.

And maybe some short Ikea type stands, bookcases etc. for a base.

One of the hardest parts was to find the "reject" doors without too many blemishes.

I lucked out finding the two plain flush oak veneer solid core doors I got, and the blemishes are hidden on the underside of the table.

I *might* consider selling one of the tables I have, but you'd need to live in the Victoria BC area because of the weight and shipping space.

The door table desk alone must weigh some 35-50 kgs (77-110 lbs).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Ikea has a table top that looks exactly like the type pictured by clivebuckwheat, and you can choose from a variety of table legs.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

HowEver said:


> Ikea has a table top that looks exactly like the type pictured by clivebuckwheat, and you can choose from a variety of table legs.


URL link???


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

VIKA AMON Table top - birch effect - IKEA


VIKA AMON
Table top, birch effect
$29.00
The price reflects selected options
Article Number : 601.170.16
Pre-drilled leg holes for easy assembly. Read more
Color: birch effect.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

And more sizes and options at Table Top - IKEA

Mouse over the images for the size etc.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

HowEver said:


> VIKA AMON Table top - birch effect - IKEA
> 
> 
> VIKA AMON
> ...


What legs are good for that table top?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I sure wouldn't trust some of those skinny poles to support a computer and be stable from what I gather are some of the options.

And definitely not to support what seems to be edge finished hollow core doors and build methods, and I'd sure cut in half their rated load limit. 

No way for a:
Top: Fiberboard, Printed and embossed acrylic paint, .
Frame: Particleboard, ABS plastic
Filling material: Paper
Bottom: Fiberboard
Weight : 17lb
Max. load: 110 lb 4 oz

The option would make more sense to use something like this:
VIKA AMON/VIKA ANNEFORS Table - birch effect/white - IKEA


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i built a custom desk from ikea countertops and ikea legs.

the legs support the countertop just fine. the countertop is solid wood and weighs quite a bit.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

i-rui said:


> i built a custom desk from ikea countertops and ikea legs.
> 
> the legs support the countertop just fine. the countertop is solid wood and weighs quite a bit.


Can you post a picture of your desk?, I am curious as to what you created with parts from ikea.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I used to have a number of the above pictured Ikea desk tops and the "skinny legs" had no problems supporting multiple iMacs, Power Macs, displays, printers, scanners, even a person (me!).


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> I used to have a number of the above pictured Ikea desk tops and the "skinny legs" had no problems supporting multiple iMacs, Power Macs, displays, printers, scanners, even a person (me!).


I am definitely looking at getting a new desk from Ikea. However, after seeing the prices for the table top workspace tables, I think there are much better value and their not too clunky like regular desks. I was considering whether these are really strong (despite the description on Ikea), but it seems you have already answered my question.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

clivebuckwheat said:


> Can you post a picture of your desk?, I am curious as to what you created with parts from ikea.


i'll dig up some pics and post them later on.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's some pics :


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

i-rui said:


> Here's some pics :


that is from Ikea????, looks really nice. what type of wood is that?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

the wood is their Numerar countertop. I used the Oak finish, but they all look good. there is different sizes available. I ended up getting this one :

NUMERÄR Countertop - beech - IKEA

and splitting it down the middle so that each piece is just under 20" deep. The countertop is 1.5" thick, and very hard, so you need a decent table saw to cut it. Even screwing the legs into the bottom was difficult, so i used a drill with a screw bit attachment as it would take forever to screw them in by hand.

The legs were their "curry" variant, which they no longer carry. they've been replaced by thinner ones, but i still think they should work well.

the computer holder is this :

SUMMERA Computer holder - IKEA

and the unit under the actual table is just a Ikea Benno TV unit to hold the stereo and AV gear.

They keyboard tray was made from some shelving i picked up from home depot, along with a sliding drawer mechanism.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Nice setup and job, but I'd find the sliced in half and almost $300.00 countertop alone a bit too expensive and too narrow for any of my computer desktop needs.

By comparison the 36" oak solid core doors I purchased cost $20.00 each and maybe another $20.00 max for trim, glue and varnish. A cheaper route but maybe a bit more labour intensive.

Anyway, a very nice computer desk setup you created. 

I got a real treat last year when my wife bought me a humungous 800 pound L-shaped computer desk with hutch from our local Costco store with all kinds of doors, shelves and storage cubicles for my birthday for just over $600.00.

It took about three days to assemble with some needed modifications to access the AC power, ethernet, cable and telephone wall jacks behind it's lower panels. And the last time I checked the almost same but not as nice desk was listed at around $2,800.00!!

I'd add a photo, but it's too embarrassing to do so now with all the clutter I seem to put on it. Maybe tomorrow can be a desk cleanup day??


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

pm-r said:


> Nice setup and job, but I'd find the sliced in half and almost $300.00 countertop alone a bit too expensive and too narrow for any of my computer desktop needs.
> 
> By comparison the 36" oak solid core doors I purchased cost $20.00 each and maybe another $20.00 max for trim, glue and varnish. A cheaper route but maybe a bit more labour intensive.


i was able to score a great deal on the countertop through craigslist (a kitchen reno that never happened) so the cost was under $100 for the wood

I also looked into old solid doors, or even doubling up on plywood, but i figured when i factor in labour into getting a decent finish I'd be better off with the ikea countertop.

i was originally going to buy one of the "standard" ikea countertop widths, which is 25"....but i'm glad i didn't as i probably would have trimmed it to about 22" max. anything deeper is wasting space for my needs. But that's whats great about customizing a computer desk. make it to match your exact needs.



pm-r said:


> It took about three days to assemble with some needed modifications to access the AC power, ethernet, cable and telephone wall jacks behind it's lower panels. And the last time I checked the almost same but not as nice desk was listed at around $2,800.00!!


i also have another "store bought" L shaped computer desk with hutch and storage below, (it sits in the opposite corner of the room and holds an oversized scanner & printer, along with an old G4) and i hate the desk partly because of the reasons you listed above - it blocks power outlets, and running any cable around it is a nightmare. not to mention there is no leg room, which is a major reason i left the bottom open where i sit on my custom desk. I was also able to build an extra wide keyboard tray to hold my various input devices....another plus that i'd never be able to find from a store bought desk.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Some of these need to be submitted to Ikeahacks.com !


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

pm-r said:


> Nice setup and job, but I'd find the sliced in half and almost $300.00 countertop alone a bit too expensive and too narrow for any of my computer desktop needs.
> 
> By comparison the 36" oak solid core doors I purchased cost $20.00 each and maybe another $20.00 max for trim, glue and varnish. A cheaper route but maybe a bit more labour intensive.
> 
> ...


Would love to know where you find solid core 36" oak doors for $20. <Seems we also need a green with envy emoticon>Course by the time I paid for shipping it would still end up costing an arm and a leg.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I just happened to luck out and it's fortunate that we have several door manufactures in my area.

I should mention that the two desks and their support structures I built are probably an over-design and overkill for most users, but they were built to accommodate multiple users, computers, monitors etc. in our basement where my son and all his programming partners worked while developing his software adventure. And yes it's still being used but son has left and is now doing other stuff.

For a more normal users use desk, they probably don't need such a heavy duty desk and supports.

A good quality hollow core door and supports would probably suffice or some of the alternatives suggested here.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

pm-r said:


> I just happened to luck out and it's fortunate that we have several door manufactures in my area.
> 
> I should mention that the two desks and their support structures I built are probably an over-design and overkill for most users, but they were built to accommodate multiple users, computers, monitors etc. in our basement where my son and all his programming partners worked while developing his software adventure. And yes it's still being used but son has left and is now doing other stuff.
> 
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of using them for doors.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of using them for doors.


I don't think you'd appreciate the broken and missing veneer they had on one side. But the price was sure OK.


----------

